# Melt and Pour as Shampoo - Pleasant Surprise



## hmlove1218

So I just wanted to share the results of my latest experiment.  Last night while I was in the shower, I had the idea to use the bar of soap I'd made for myself and wash my hair with it just to see what happened.  I woke up this morning expecting the worst but I was pleasantly surprised by my little bar of soap.  My hair was actually really shiny, as well as soft and smooth!  I've never had just shiny hair, it's always had a sheen, but never been shiny.  I may be officially over my commercial shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## lisamaliga

Yes, melt and pour soap has so many benefits and glad that you discovered how versatile it is!


----------



## Khanjari

That is great! I have been making MP soap with an Indian herb that is really good for skin fOr my daughter as she had some baby eczema and my skin is very sensitive too. And I use that for her hair too. I love her hair! So much in love with her hair that I actually have taken pictures of her hair!!!! Naturally curled shiny and silky. I will try to use the MP soap for my hair too. I always make an MP oatmeal soap with tea tree fragrance and I absolutely am in love with that soap! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## SoapLushie

Whoa, Khanjari!  I LOVE your daughter's hair!  So lovely   hmlove1218, you have definitely given me the inspiration to try my homemade soap as a shampoo bar!  Thanks!
 -Lushie


----------



## Khanjari

Thanks Lushie!

Hmlove1218, this is a great idea! I am trying that first thing in the morning!


----------



## hmlove1218

Glad I inspired y'all!  I haven't used commercial products since I started this and I plan not to at least until I go back to my hair dresser and see what she says about my hair.  If she says good things then I will probably never use commercial products again.

Let me know you're reuslts as well though please!


----------



## soapballs

Was you using a certain type of M&P or do all of them in general work well on your guys hair? I'm just learning and getting ready to buy some M&P detergent free bases and would love to hear if there is a certain one to be on the look out for! I can not use many soaps on the market due to my huge amount of chemical sensitivities and what they have local and affordable that is natural well smells worse than I would unbathed lol!  So funny enough I just got out of the shower and with the soap on my mind was wondering if I could make a shampoo too out of the base and then stumbled onto this post randomly lol. 

I was debating on doing CP or M&P and well I have no patience and if I can not find anything really bad about M&P that seems the way to go for me and my health issues...it seems to be bashed quite a but though and I do not understand why?!:thumbdown:

Looking forward to chatting with you all and this seems like the place to be to find and share soaping information! :clap:



lisamaliga said:


> Yes, melt and pour soap has so many benefits and glad that you discovered how versatile it is!



I'm completely new to this...sure I did a kit or two back in the day but I would love to know the health benefits! I am looking into using the melt and pour detergent free bases. I am a huge tree hugger and well can not tolerate many chemicals either so naturally so I am on the lookout for the positive effects this soap can give one.

I honestly do not know of any benefits I guess that it goes have other than not being laced full of synthetic additives or at least the ones I am seeking into purchasing from WSP. I'm a former candle maker and used them in the past and thats all they sell now so it seems like a good place to buy from for bath and body too...any thoughts on that too? I really am just beginning here. I have made one or two batches of cp soap in the past too and think I'd like m&p better.

Sorry for my random post of rattles lol...I got so much on my mind going into this and questions ha!


----------



## Khanjari

Okay so I have tried my MP soap for my hair today. I am not very happy with it. I don't want to disappoint any one because there are a few things I still have to confess.

1. I used the MP soap that I had made with oatmeal..... not sure if that is a factor!

2. I was in a rush to get to work so I used a blow dryer to dry my hair. I know that takes away the moisture from the hair too so you have to give it a little more time to regain the softness (that the moisture brings)

3. I haven't allowed an overnight time for my hair to settle down. I know 'overnight' can make a HUGE difference. I will wait till tomorrow and give my review again. 

Please help me or comment on my concerns if there anything different you suggest or think.


----------



## hmlove1218

The bar I used was about 1/2 honey 1/4 oatmeal and 1/4 cocoa butter. It could be that different bases work differently. Also, I wash my hair at night just before bed and never use a hair drier.

Sorry it didn't turn out so well for you! Hopefully it settles down for you.


----------



## seven

Khanjari said:


> Okay so I have tried my MP soap for my hair today. I am not very happy with it. I don't want to disappoint any one because there are a few things I still have to confess.
> 
> 1. I used the MP soap that I had made with oatmeal..... not sure if that is a factor!
> 
> 2. I was in a rush to get to work so I used a blow dryer to dry my hair. I know that takes away the moisture from the hair too so you have to give it a little more time to regain the softness (that the moisture brings)
> 
> 3. I haven't allowed an overnight time for my hair to settle down. I know 'overnight' can make a HUGE difference. I will wait till tomorrow and give my review again.
> 
> Please help me or comment on my concerns if there anything different you suggest or think.



1st of all.. I LOVE YOUR DAUGHTER'S HAIR! zomg, so beautiful! how old is she? i have a naturally curly hair too, but i did a very stupid thing growing up. i had it straightened many times. hated my curls back then. and now, i have to pay the price, my hair is so dry, the curls are gone, it's lifeless, grrrrr.. i want my curls and volume back 

i've tried mp as shampoo today and didn't like it. i was already in the shower, and i found out i run out of my beer shampoo but couldn't be bothered getting it outside. remembered this thread and decided to try a piece of mp i had laying there. 

my hair is even drier now! my scalp is itchy too.

the mp i was using was an old one that i bought a long time ago from a local supplier. who knows what was in it. i reckon lotsa detergent coz it was a clear base.

maybe i'll give it another go someday with my homemade one. but so far, i hate it..

going back to my beer shampoo for now


----------



## Khanjari

Thanks a lot Seven. 

My daughter will be next month.  Just love her! I enjoy spending time with her so much!

With the MP I think it has a lot to do with the base. I buy the ready made glycerin base from Michaels. I will give it till tomorrow morning to see if my hair gets any better. If not I will try adding shea butter to my soap and leaving the oatmeal out. Or maybe first just try using my daughter soap . In any case I will surely keep you all posted!


----------



## cmzaha

soapballs said:


> I'm completely new to this...sure I did a kit or two back in the day but I would love to know the health benefits! I am looking into using the melt and pour detergent free bases. I am a huge tree hugger and well can not tolerate many chemicals either so naturally so I am on the lookout for the positive effects this soap can give one.
> 
> I honestly do not know of any benefits I guess that it goes have other than not being laced full of synthetic additives or at least the ones I am seeking into purchasing from WSP. I'm a former candle maker and used them in the past and thats all they sell now so it seems like a good place to buy from for bath and body too...any thoughts on that too? I really am just beginning here. I have made one or two batches of cp soap in the past too and think I'd like m&p better.
> 
> Sorry for my random post of rattles lol...I got so much on my mind going into this and questions ha!8)


 
I would try Essentials by Catalina along with the Crafter's Choice M&P to compare detergent free bases. We find Catalinas far nicer than Crafter's Choice by WSP. But that is just our opinion.


----------



## hmlove1218

Sorry everyone else is having such bad results. Here's a picture of my results perhaps its a difference in manufacturers and bases?

Ill test that theory this weekend. I've been using Nature's Garden Candle bases but I ordered some bases from WSP that'll be here I a few days. Ill let you know if I get different results


----------



## lisamaliga

Khanjari,
Everyone's hair is different and their reaction to various shampoo bars is different so always keep that in mind. The type of water you use, hard or soft, can affect shampoo bars and how they work with your hair. By experimenting with melt & pour soap you'll find what works for you--or what doesn't. 

You can try using a vinegar rinse to help remove any buildup from the soap or if you have buildup from your liquid shampoo. Vinegar rinses are so easy to make. A small portion of vinegar*, apple cider vinegar works well if you have dark hair, and water are mixed together. After shampooing and rinsing, pour it over your hair and leave in for about 30 seconds to a minute, then rinse thoroughly. The vinegar smell will go away when your hair dries. 

*Here is a pretty good ratio: Use a 16 ounce water bottle and fill almost to the top. Add about 1 to 2 Tablespoons of vinegar. Shake well before use.


----------



## Khanjari

Wow Lisa !!!!!! Awesome... Is the word for you! 

Thank you so much! 

I have to say, the 'overnight' did not change a thing! Sorry to disappoint you all!


----------



## lisamaliga

Thank you for your kind words, Khanjari. Hope you find your perfect formula and keep us updated!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Cutter- why is ACV being an acid such a problem? Our skin and hair are acidic, so ACV is closer to our natural pH.


----------



## SoapLushie

I finally remembered to try using my soap as shampoo, and it worked great!  I used my shea butter and olive oil soap on my hair, and it definitely made my hair silkier and smoother.  Thanks again for the great idea!
 -Lushie


----------



## Khanjari

SoapLushie said:


> I finally remembered to try using my soap as shampoo, and it worked great!  I used my shea butter and olive oil soap on my hair, and it definitely made my hair silkier and smoother.  Thanks again for the great idea!
> -Lushie



Was the MP base ready or you added shea butter and olive oil? If yes, what proportion?


----------



## corrine025

I make everything homemade now and I do sell my products so here is what I tell my customers.  Any new product you try will take some time to work.  Your skin/hair need time to adjust.  When I switched from the chemical laden shampoos and conditioners my hair was literally a grease pit!  It was so awful I wanted to cry and I even went back to my old shampoo one night out of desperation but I was determined.  I make my shampoo bars cold process and I LOVE my hair now.  I use only my shampoo bars and an apple cider vinegar rinse as a conditioner.  My hair is soft and full of volume and Im in love. I suggest you give it a week or two for your hair to go through the process of not being slathered in chemicals, you will love yourself for sticking it out!


----------



## SoapLushie

Hi Khanjari!  I used Bramble Berry's Shea butter base, and I added olive oil to it.  It's my first soap!  I added 1 Tbs. olive oil to approx. 7 oz. Shea base, but it wasn't lathering well at all, so I added approx. 9 oz. of white glycerin base to bring it up to a pound of base.  (I didn't realize the rule of thumb was 1 tbs. oils/butters to 1 lb. base, so after some research, I bumped up the base to a pound.)  Plus, I added about a tsp. of liquid glycerin, and now it lathers quite well.  I scented it with sweet orange EO and French vanilla FO, and it smells great.  So, that's what my soap is!  Hope that helps!
 -Lushie


----------



## Khanjari

Thanks Lushie! I surely will try that. I have the raw Shea butter already so I may just try adding it to my regular base ( I already have a lot bought) but will surely use the recipe and give it another try.


----------



## SoapLushie

You're welcome, Khanjari!  If you already have plain base and raw Shea butter, I'd say go for it!   Best of luck to you - I really hope it turns out!  
 -Lushie


----------



## Khanjari

Me too! I will definitely post my results here. I am going to try the soap sand like someone mentioned earlier, try to use the vinegar recipe for the conditioner.


----------

